# preventing fruit fly escape from vivariums



## Frisian

Hi all, 

I am tired of having flightless fruit flies walking around my home (and getting in mine and my girlfriend's coffee!). I have a vivarium set up from what could be considered an typical aquarium - with cover placed on top with a piece of narrow-holed window screen over the top of the tank. I suspect the flies are crawling around the gaps of the screen. 

If you use a tank instead of an open-from-front terrarium, what do you use?

Bill


----------



## bsr8129

If you find out let me know, i have the same issue. luckily they have thier own room but every week i am vacuming up flies that escaped and have died.


----------



## yadoku

if you can replace the screen, i have seen screens that are fine enough prevent fly escape.


----------



## jeffr

yadoku said:


> if you can replace the screen, i have seen screens that are fine enough prevent fly escape.



Nylon Netting Fabric - Black Noseeum Netting


----------



## JPccusa

Maybe you can put something inside the viv that entice them to stay (banana).


----------



## IHeartFrogs

I always get a piece of glass cut to fit the top and then rest any hood or top on top of that. You can then adhere a handle to it to open and close it. My local glass shop charges me about $8 for each tank. This does two things for me. It holds the humidity at a high level and also seals the tank so flies can not escape. I have had no issues since I began this method.


----------



## Tagar

Try placing a small glass with filled with 1-2 inches of (cheap) red wine next to the viv. It wont help the FF from escaping but those that do find their way out will head for the glass of wine. I have a exo terra viv so I constantly have FF finding their way out. Though some do find their way to other parts of the house the majority of them drown themselves in the wine. After all wine is basically the juice of fermented fruit which will attract and hold the FF.
I've found red wine works better than white (never tried apple cider).


----------



## ocellaris123

I place a film canister with apple cider vinegar on top of my vivarium. This seems to take care of most escapees.


----------



## melissa68

You can also try placing a cup of cider vinigar with a drop of soap (dish detergent or hand soap). 

The cider vinigar will attract them while the drop of soap causes the flies to drop to the bottom where they will drown. 

It is inexpensive & when it gets nasty, toss the old down the drain and fill it up again.

Melis


----------



## Pacblu202

Was just going to say that Melissa! The drop of soap is what gets then down even faster


----------



## FHal11

For those of you with front opening tanks, what are some options to seal it up? I have a Zoo Med 18x18x24, and have covered the top with glass, but I'm still concerned about flies squeezing through the small gaps around the front door. I plan to seal the vent under the door with no see um mesh, but I am still searching for the best solution for gaps around the door...

Any help will be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Turningdoc

Use aquarium sealant to seal ALL doors and openings, then cut back open w razor blade so it leaves virtually no gaps.


----------



## ykh

thanks for the tips,I will try the apple cider vinegar method.


----------



## FHal11

Turningdoc said:


> Use aquarium sealant to seal ALL doors and openings, then cut back open w razor blade so it leaves virtually no gaps.


Thanks for the suggestion! I'm giving that a shot right now...


----------



## Boondoggle

It's almost impossible to eliminate rogue ffs, but all of the previously mentioned tricks help. Keep in mind that overfeeding really exacerbates the situation and many find that cutting back just a bit on the number of flies fed really helps.


----------

